# They opened there eyes :O :D adorable overload



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 16: They opened there eyes yesterday Im so proud 

Belles Litter:









Delilahs Litter:









Heres Smudge (right) and her sister (what should i call her): The two girls im keeping 









More of Smudge alone:

























Heres My Litte Boy Titch: He has red eyes like his mumma


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh they're gorgeous. How many rats do you own?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Awww they are adorable, I so can't wait to meet my lil girls


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

29  4 Adults and 25 Babies LOL.



ajohnson said:


> Oh they're gorgeous. How many rats do you own?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

They are absolutely fabby hun, they started licking me today and they melted my heart 


B3rnie said:


> Awww they are adorable, I so can't wait to meet my lil girls


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i have to say they have very lovely colouring


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

AWWWW!! Piles of baby ratties! :001_wub:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks hun, im suprised theres black/agouti and possible champagne :O


we love bsh's said:


> i have to say they have very lovely colouring


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Absolutely wonderfully amazingly adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm chuffed to bits 



niki87 said:


> Absolutely wonderfully amazingly adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww wish I was closer I would've had some they are stunning!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks hunny 



Daynna said:


> Aww wish I was closer I would've had some they are stunning!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I only have one thing to say - awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> 29  4 Adults and 25 Babies LOL.


Jesus christ!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwwwwww! Awwwwwww! stunning little babs i love it when their eyes just open its like they are saying hello world now my life really begins.i just love ratties at this age when they each start to develop their own personalities.
bet ya have your hands full but bet its well worth it.
I LOVE THEM BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> Jesus christ!


Yep two accidental litters, but i wouldnt take them back for the world x


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Yep two accidental litters, but i wouldnt take them back for the world x


I'm impressed girl!
Ratties are lovely


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they just keep getting cuter!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

They are fabby little things, my mum just adopted two girls  there called Smidge and Smudge LOL!! So happy 



ajohnson said:


> I'm impressed girl!
> Ratties are lovely


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 17: My mum adopted two girls  she called them Smidge and Smudge.

Belles Litter:










Delilahs Litter:










Mum Holding Smidge:


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

AWWWWwwwwww! piles of cuteness adorable .have they started pinging yet i really love this stage.its amazing how quick they grow one minute they are little sausages the next they are pinging all over .they are amazing such beautiful clever animals.
iam getting broody looking at your lovely pics


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehe yes hun they have, they are so fast 



myzoo said:


> AWWWWwwwwww! piles of cuteness adorable .have they started pinging yet i really love this stage.its amazing how quick they grow one minute they are little sausages the next they are pinging all over .they are amazing such beautiful clever animals.
> iam getting broody looking at your lovely pics


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

lol! bet you have your hands full but so!so! worth it they remind me of when mine was that age its lovely seeing how they grow.i just love them they are stunning


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

So a really lovely girl called Niki aka Mupsy and her girl friend Terri come round yesterday to lend some cages, check mummas and kittens over and to sex the kittens. Niki took some lovely pics, here they are .









This is my my mum holding Smidge 









The four boys from Delilahs Litter









Poor little cotton eyed Joe, He was born with one eye. But seems to be doing brilliantly.









Snookie









Terri took a shine to this one, we nicknamed her Moley lol.









Heres ''Moley'' again.









Rattie just chillin 









Big pile of squishy rats 









Rats in a box









A little girl from Belles litter.









Smidge having a little rest with mummy.









Smudge's pretty markings.









A few of the bubbas.









''Tula'' Who i found out is a boy and dont know what to call him now hehe!









Two little cuties 









Some more bubbas!!

Sorry about the pic heaviness, there just too adorable not to post.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww seriously cute overload! 

Cotton eye Joe :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwwe I want one!!!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Sorry about the pic heaviness, there just too adorable not to post.


Lol! Don't apologize!  They are just too gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

If your serious about that offer, you may have a pair  plenty of sweet little babies needing homes. Iv found alot of homes, But still have 8 needing homes. Im keeping 6.



Petitepuppet said:


> Awwwe I want one!!!!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

My thoughts exactly , personally i love pic heaviness, pictures are just fab.



magpie said:


> Lol! Don't apologize!  They are just too gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I could have a couple of boys, but I'm over my limit as it is!!! >.<


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Aww thats a shame hun, theres 6 boys needing homes, if you change your mind x x



Argent said:


> I wish I could have a couple of boys, but I'm over my limit as it is!!! >.<


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Aww thats a shame hun, theres 6 boys needing homes, if you change your mind x x


Lol my mum would kill me!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha i know the feeling well sweetie. Im so lucky, I started out with four they were ok with it. Now i have 29 my dads ok but he said find homes when you can, but my mum wants to keep them all like i do :lol: iv converted her hehe. So shes keeping two smidge and smudge. Im keeping three Scarlette, Titch and Tula. So altogether thats 10 ratties lol.



Argent said:


> Lol my mum would kill me!


----------

